# Moving to London to work in Canary Wharf? Advice needed!



## shaun_london (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm moving to London soon to start a job in Canary Wharf commencing mid September, and would be looking at flatshares for my accomodation. This will be the first time I will be moving out, so I'm a bit nervous!

For somebody who has never lived in London before (though visited several times), I'm after some suggestions of commutable areas from Canary Wharf. I've kinda whittled this down to either Angel/Isligton or Greenwich. Honestly, apart from Greenwhich, nowhere nearby Canary Wharf/ Isle of Dogs appeals to me. I have been to Angel before and really liked the atmosphere, which although is a longer commute than Greenwich, seems much more interesting. The plus for Greenwhich is it's a very short commute.

Would be grateful to hear any of your comments on the Angel/ Islington vs Greenwhich debate, or any other suggestions for commutable areas to consider if working in CW, for a single, 24 year old male, who doesn't want a particularly long commute.

Would also greatly appreciate any advice on the following:

1) My gross monthly salary will be £2250, and I've worked out that my take home pay works out at approximately £1600 pm. Any advice on a budget for rent, and other important expenses? (Also taking into account that many flatshare rents inc utilities, council tax etc)

2) Can you recommend anywhere in particualr that is good for searhing for a flatshare/ houseshare in London?

3) Considering a mid Sept start, when should I actually want to get myself in London to physically inspect properties and try and secure some accomodation? I'm less than 2 1/2 hours train journey away from London.

I'm not actually an expat (!), I'm just moving from North West England to London though stumbled across this forum which looked like an excellent resource.

I really appreciate any advice in advance.

Many thanks,

Shaun.


----------



## Howard - Canary Wharf (Jul 29, 2011)

*Commuting to Canary Wharf - a Northerner writes*

Hello Shaun

I moved from Stockport to London 22 years ago for Uni and stayed! 

I now work at Canary Wharf.

I think for your budget you should look for areas on the DLR or close to the Jubilee line to commute.

Angel / Islington is between 30 and 45 min commute depending on how the transport is working.

Other good areas close to CW are Blackheath, New Cross, Woolwich, Surrey Quays and Greenwich on the south side.

On the north side there are some nice areas in Hackney (buses to CW though no tube) and I would look at Old Street / Hoxton / Shoreditch which are very trendy and a bit edgier.

My favourite bit of London is the Borough of Camden - the tube stops are Camden Town, Chalk Farm, Belzise Park, Hampstead, Kentish Town, Archway. Lots of flats, lots of character, shops, bars, open spaces etc.

I commuted from Camden Town to CW to 4 years (Northern line to Bank and then DLR) which wasn't too bad - again around 45 min on a good day with one change.

You should be able to find a nice flatshare for maybe £600 a month.

if you are prepared for a slightly longer commute, then for CW anywhere travelling into London Bridge on overland train is good - which takes you out into the suburbs of Kent.

However you are probably best finding a place in London you like rather than worrying about the commute. People in London commute on public transport, that's just how it is. It's totally different to Manchester or Liverpool because you can get anywhere in most of London quite easily using tube, DLR or train.

It depends on your lifestyle, too. If you want somewhere quiet then go for the suburbs and places served by overland rail, places on the tube tend to be busier and then anywhere in zone 1 or 2 will have nightlife, and easy access to central London.

If you are working at CW, I would not go for anywhere too far west though like Hammersmith, Ealing, etc because that would be a cross-central London commute every day. When Crossrail opens in 2018 those areas will be great for CW. But not now.

My top tip might be looking at Hampstead Heath / Kentish Town / Gospel Oak because you can get the excellent London Overground trains from there to Stratford and then it's a 10 minute run down the DLR into Canary Wharf. Also none of that's undergound so you have a nicer commute.

Will you be travelling back up north a lot - if so then places round Camden / Euston / Bloomsbury / Kings Cross / Angel / Chalk farm are convenient.

Finally remember all the unis are coming back in September so I would try to get to London to tie down a flat before all the students turn up.

Good luck and in advance welcome to Canary Wharf.


----------



## shaun_london (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Howard,

Thanks very much for the reply. 

Have a cousin in Woolwich, and visited a few months ago, and found it a little quiet for a young singleton (though good for families I suppose). I've also been around the Surrey Quays - Rotherhithe side and found it a little depressing for some reason!

I'm really attracted to Angel, and also Old Street too now that I've done some research. Islington appeals to me for some reason - lively enough for someone young and new to London, not far from central, not an excessive commute to CW.

Is that £600 budget you recommend including or not including utilities etc?

I'll also be travelling up north about every 5 weeks.

Thanks again.

Shaun.


----------

